# Ich habe gesündigt....



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

gerade 2 crepes gemacht (und auch gegessen)
einer mit zucker und zitrone..zwecks den vitaminen
und einen mit nutella... bzw ovomaltine... zwecks der gesundheit
auf 2 teller gelegt, damit keiner zu kurz kommt und ich parallel essen konnte
zur strafe  schau ich jetzt dann auf eurosport radrennen


----------



## 1000grad (14. März 2010)

jam jam, jetzt hab ich auch appetit...bei mir werden die aber immer nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (14. März 2010)

Also, meine größte Schwäche ist Nutella!

Ich habe mir gestern ein 1400g Glas gegönnt 

Dum di dum


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2010)

@trhaflhow:
musst du abnehmen oder sowas in der art? 

ich hab heute auch schon gesündigt... ein knoppers gegessen. seit 1.2.10 achte ich auf die ernährung, nix süßes mehr, weniger und gesünder essen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Such´s Dir aus: 20 Rosenkränze beten oder 200 Extrakilometer. Im KA-Bereich natürlich! Du sollst ja büßen und bereuen...


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

ich nehm dann die 200 im keine ahnung bereich

incl 200hm ( es sind noch 4 ( oder 5) im kühlschrank

@chayenne06
abnehmen.... nix süsses...weniger... NIE MALS


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> incl 200hm



Schatz, da fehlt aber eine Null! Ist Deine Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

2000 ???????? n ja man probierts halt
was so ein wochenende mit fussfesseln am computer so aus einen machen kann
dann gibts erst ein ..te absolvo

dann ess ich aber zuvor noch die anderen ( bevors der mann krigt)


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Hey, man beichtet seine Sünden, um ehrlich und ernsthaft zu bereuen! Nicht um nach der Absolution gleich wieder loszusündigen!


----------



## Fie (14. März 2010)

Welcher Rosenkranz hält soviele Sünden aus? 

Amen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Modell von Tune? Titan/Carbon-Mix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2010)

Go for it Baby, go go!!!


----------



## 1000grad (14. März 2010)

mkay, appetit weg...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Das mit dem schnellen Abnehmen ist offenbar auch nix...


----------



## Fie (14. März 2010)

Öhm,

da blieb mir grad der Mund offen stehen. 
Wenn ich bemerken darf, finde das  Bild sehr sehr böse und geschmacklos! 
Auch verletztend!
Sorry!


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Öhm,
> 
> da blieb mir grad der Mund offen stehen.
> Wenn ich bemerken darf, finde das  Bild sehr sehr böse und geschmacklos!
> ...



...notiert...

nix für ungut...


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2010)

Hab gerade ein Mohn-Marzipan-Muffin mit viel warmer Vanillesoße gegessen. Das musste sein nach 2 Stunden Radeln bei Wind uns Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Ihr futtert - und ich hab´ Bauchweh!


----------



## Fie (14. März 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...notiert...
> 
> nix für ungut...




Dito! Danke!


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

ich geh jetzt abendessen
hab genug beim rennradfahren ( vor dem fernseher) buße getan


----------



## Votec Tox (14. März 2010)

Auch "gesündigt" 
Auf der Radtour Heute hatte mein Mitfahrer lauter leckere Pfannkuchen mit Nutella, Apfelkompott oder auch Schinken gefüllt im Rucksack - alle weg 

Mein Mitfahrer fuhr MtB und ich Heute mal auf dem Rennerle... wenn Mountainbiker Rennrad fahren...
Zur Belustigung gibts zwei Bilder:





Werdet Ihr beim Rennradeln auch immer so dreckig?

Sieht ja so harmlos aus, aber der rutschige Weg hörte garnicht auf, ich schwitzte hier mehr als auf der ganzen Tour :





Brauche unbedingt so dünne Reifen mit Ministollen 

Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2010)

@ trhaflhow
Boah, das klingt lecker! Ich glaub, kulinarisch könnten wir die besten Freundinnen werden! Wir müssen mal hüttentechnische Süßkramadressen austauschen! Ich hatte am Donnerstag Windbeutel im Burgcafé in Marquartstein; wer die nicht kennt, hat was verpasst, ebenso die Windbeutel beim Fischerwirt in Schlehdorf, Schoko Banane ist besonders zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Ein Windbeutel bin ich selbst...   

Wenn ich das Zeug essen würde - also essen könnte und dürfte, aber das ist ein anderes Thema - hätte ich ruckzuck 90 Kilo. Von einem!    Und ich baue doch gerade ein neues Rennrad mit gewichtslimitierender Vollcarbongabel auf...


----------



## ghostmoni (15. März 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mein Mitfahrer fuhr MtB und ich Heute mal auf dem Rennerle... wenn Mountainbiker Rennrad fahren...
> Zur Belustigung gibts zwei Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...




  Na dann hatte dein Rennrad wenigstens auch mal Spaß


----------



## scylla (15. März 2010)

och menno, ich komme gerade aus unserer (zugegeben wenig kulinarische genüsse bietenden) kantine und jetzt muss ich hier von windbeuteln und gefüllten pfannkuchen lesen. 
jetzt hab ich schon wieder hunger


----------



## trhaflhow (15. März 2010)

ich habe richtig gebüsst
durfte heute nacht in meinem "home office" von 24- 04h fast durchgehend "arbeiten"

@pfadfinderin: gegen gemeinsames "kulinarisches fahren" spricht nix. sind ja nicht so weit auseinaner. ( mm und muc)
oder ist das das marquardstein in franken. allmächd des kann i fei fliessend

@votecTox  
so meine liebe juliane jetzt musst du aber gewaltig  büssen
1. das nagelneue rennrad im gelände gefahren ( DAS iST KEIN CROSSRAD)
2. das nagelneue rennrad dabei dreckig gemacht ( EIN RENNRAD ZEICHNET SICH DADURCH AUS, DASS ES SAUBER IST)
3. das nagelneue rennrad mit mtb klamotten und freeride nachttopf gefahren ( STYLE POLIZEI!!!!!!!)  

busse : mit mir rennrad fahren (wenns wetter besser ist) mit geputzem rennrad auf der strasse in anständigen klamotten und immer schön vor mir.

sonst kommst ins rennradforum und fällst dort in "die grosse schlucht"    

so ich setz jetzt meinen skihelm mit kuschelohren: auf und fahr ne runde mtb
für alleine skitour bin ich zu müd


----------



## Votec Tox (15. März 2010)

Ach so geht das  - darum haben die anderen RR Fahrer immer so komisch geguckt  aber die Spaziergänger haben immer gelacht 


trhaflhow schrieb:


> busse : mit mir rennrad fahren (wenns wetter besser ist) mit geputzem rennrad auf der strasse in anständigen klamotten und immer schön vor mir.



Lieber in Deinem Windschatten hinterher, hinter mir würdest Du auf dem Rad einschlafen. Geputzt habe ich es schon!
Dir einen erholsamen und schönen Nachmittag mit Skihelm auf dem MtB.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> sonst kommst ins rennradforum und fällst dort in "die grosse schlucht"


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Lieber in Deinem Windschatten hinterher (...)



Hinter was?!


----------



## MelleD (15. März 2010)

Ich habe mir gestern morgen ne ganze Portion Pancakes gemacht und dazu noch Ahornsirup draufgeknallt, dass die darin schwommen...
Göttlich!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Schon klar, Ihr habt alle knapp über 50 mit Nulltendenz zum Zunehmen - oder knapp über 90 Kilo...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2010)

Nix franggen. Windbeutel in Schlehdorf wären eine kulinarische Mitte.   Marquartstein im Chiemgau ist vom Allgäu schon ein Eckerl weg. Mir würd dann noch der Kaiserschmarrn auf der Haimingalm einfallen, für eine Tagestour aber auch schon ganz schön weit zu fahren. Hey, gibt´s nicht bei der Säulingrunde eine richtig geile Einkehr?  Oder kennst du den Eierlilörkuchen vom Kiosk in Urfeld am Walchensee? 
@ Bergradlerin: Geh, vom Anschauen schlägt der doch nicht an! Werden hier meine Chance, zu einem gebrauchten RR zu kommen, gerade erhöht?  Jetzt, wo das Wetter besser wird, könnte ich ja schonmal zum Probefahren kommen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Bergradlerin: Geh, vom Anschauen schlägt der doch nicht an! Werden hier meine Chance, zu einem gebrauchten RR zu kommen, gerade erhöht?  Jetzt, wo das Wetter besser wird, könnte ich ja schonmal zum Probefahren kommen?




Bei mir scho!  

Der Renner wartet auf Dich. Unter mir würd er mittlerweilen eh zambrechen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2010)

Hui, dann müssen wir vorher bei mir auch einen Gewichtscheck machen :-(  Von 90 bin ich zwar noch bißl weg, aber diesen Winter hab ich schon auch zugelegt. Aber das wird im Frühjahr schon wieder, dann kann man sich auch die Windbeutel nach einer gescheiten Tour leisten.


----------



## trhaflhow (15. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nix franggen. Windbeutel in Schlehdorf wären eine kulinarische Mitte.   Marquartstein im Chiemgau ist vom Allgäu schon ein Eckerl weg. Mir würd dann noch der Kaiserschmarrn auf der Haimingalm einfallen, für eine Tagestour aber auch schon ganz schön weit zu fahren. Hey, gibt´s nicht bei der Säulingrunde eine richtig geile Einkehr?  Oder kennst du den Eierlilörkuchen vom Kiosk in Urfeld am Walchensee?
> :



ups ich glaub ich hab nachholbedarf

kaum sitz ich mal 2h aufm rad schom klopft ihr euch wer in meinem windschatten fahren darf   ja hihi gut knapp über 50

renner geputzt LÖBLICH

@melle ich glaub ich geh nochmal zum kühlschrank


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2010)

In Rödermark auf der Bulau gibt es ein Ausflugslokal, das bietet jeden Sonntag ab Mittag Kaffe und Kuchen/Torten "all you can eat" für kleines Geld an.
Wir drehen dann morgens gleich ne Runde durchs Gelände und fallen anschließend mittags ein, bevor die Rentner kommen und alles wegfuttern.

Dann ist da noch ein Bäcker in Klingenberg. Riesengroße Kuchenstücke zu Minipreisen. Das baut mich auf, wenn wir Grundlage fahren. 75 km bis zum Bäcker, Ranzen vollschlagen und dann wieder 75 km zurück mit leichter Übelkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (18. März 2010)

oh ja sowas kommt mir bekannt vor
konnte nach den besuch eines cafes ( impreis)- und den genuss von 2 grossen kuchen ( 1x erdbeere 1x sacher) nur noch oberlenker fahren


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2010)

...auf der bulau war ich als kind auch oft .... schwelginerinnerungen ... offtopic aus ...


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2010)

Herzhafter Nachmittagssnack:
Roggenbrötchen mit Ricotta, leicht mit Chiliflocken und einer Prise Salz bestreut


----------



## trhaflhow (19. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Herzhafter Nachmittagssnack:
> Roggenbrötchen mit Ricotta, leicht mit Chiliflocken und einer Prise Salz bestreut



ähm klingt eher nach diät


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ähm klingt eher nach diät



nö - einfach lecker. Bin nicht so für süß. Aktuell bin ich vollgestopft mit frischem Rührei mit Basilikum, frischem Brot, Capa Negra, Frischkäse mit Pfeffer, Küssnachter Riserva Käse und für die Vitamine ein paar Stücke Tomaten.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. März 2010)

Beim spontanen Miniforumstreffen  in Davos wurde auch nach dem Skifahren "gesündigt":







Und Trhafhlows Wort des Tages: "Rüblikuchen ist gesund!"
Sie aber aß diesen intergalaktischen grünen Kuchen, nachdem ich ihn vorkosten mußte und nicht vom Stuhl kippte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (25. März 2010)

ja der grüne war die sünde des tages
komplett innen mit schoggi gefüllt

dafür gabs bei mir keine cola sondern nur hahnawasser
(hatte aber eher pekuniäre als diätische gründe. eine woch da wos teuer is)


----------

